# Scientology may become illegal in France; trial next Wednesday.



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 24, 2009)

So for some reason I couldn't find a link but it was all over the news here yesterday so take my word for it.

Once upon a time, there was a man named Alain Stoffen. He was a good pianist but needed some help to spread his wings. That's when he was approached by Scientology, who said they would make all his wishes come true, and make him more social and complete as a person to boot! He accepted, and became a famous pianist. However, Scientology hadn't told him they were only looking for famous people to represent them in France, like Tom Cruise and John Travolta have in the United States, nor that they would want a lot (I mean, a lot a lot) of his money.

So Alain Stoffen continued to go through life for another fifteen years, when he came upon his report! In it were written things such as 'this is a report on how to manipulate Alain Stoffen', ' during auditing, sit next to the door to stop him in case he wants to escape' and 'during the interview, be harsh.'

Alain was shocked that the last fifteen years of his life he had been ruthlessly manipulated, and he realized he was actually miserable and not nearly as rich as he should have been. So he wrote a book called 'Voyage to the center of Scientology' and published it in May.

The Courts read his declaration and the ones of several other victims of Scientology, and they decided to bring them to court and look into making Scientology illegal! The Courts had tried to do this before, but evidence had misteriously disappeared.

This gripping tale will be continued on Wednesday, the day The Courts will start the judgement.

Who else has their fingers crossed?


----------



## Salazard (May 24, 2009)

God I hope it get's banned! And England... The people who fall for this crap are crazy! It's just like one of those 'You've one a trip to Disneyland and £100000' pop-ups on the net that stupid people fall for.


----------



## Jetx (May 24, 2009)

This is very good. :D
*hopes*


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 24, 2009)

Is this what you were talking about?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovfqYgfxcMo&feature=player_embedded

The Church of Scientology sort of... well, disgusts me. The organization manipulates and hurts people and when they want to leave, they can't. I've read all sorts of terrible stories (father who lost a strong relationship with his children because of the scientology 'disconnection' clause, the snow white conspiracy, and the horrifying 'fair game' clause which almost culminated in the planned murder of an outspoken Scientology critic).

I have to agree with most of the descriptions of Scientology as a dangerous cult rather than an actual religion (if I were a snarky internet commenter, i'd say 'what's the difference' but I'm not so :p)

I'm interested in seeing how this case will turn out; hopefully the document won't mysteriously disappear.


----------



## Zhorken (May 24, 2009)

so wait is this "you are in a position of some power in the church of scientology and are responsible for some portion of its operation so we're punishing you accordingly" or "you believe in xenu and stuff so we're punishing you"?  I mean the former makes way more sense and it's what I'd assume but, yeah, I can't find and sources either.

EDIT: ok I can't watch the video past "c'est un dossier ultra-confidentiel" without it hanging, but from what I *did* get, it's the former.  fuck yeah  \m/


----------



## spaekle (May 25, 2009)

Hmm, interesting. The Church of Scientology is corrupt as all hell and something needs to be done about it - but what exactly will be done if it is made illegal? 

It's cool that something _is_ being done though.

Somewhat on-topic: I was reading some pamphlet in the counselor's office at my school - one of those "drugs are bad, kids!" things. It had the typical stuff you'd expect to find in a pamphlet like that, for the most part; but when I read the back page, it mentioned something about the CoS and how whatever company distributes that pamphlet supports L. Ron Hubbard's methods of drug rehabilitation. D: I was a bit concerned.


----------



## Zuu (May 25, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Somewhat on-topic: I was reading some pamphlet in the counselor's office at my school - one of those "drugs are bad, kids!" things. It had the typical stuff you'd expect to find in a pamphlet like that, for the most part; but when I read the back page, it mentioned something about the CoS and how whatever company distributes that pamphlet supports L. Ron Hubbard's methods of drug rehabilitation. D: I was a bit concerned.


haha wasn't he an addict


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 25, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> haha wasn't he an addict


yes.
i mean read him.


----------



## Tarvos (May 25, 2009)

now for the day they ban all other churches


----------



## Harlequin (May 25, 2009)

well I mean this is good but

it's sort of unfair. if we're banning _one_ religion we should ban them all, really. I mean people *genuinely believe* in Scientology just as hard as others believe in Christianity or Islam or Judaism or whatever.


----------



## Departure Song (May 25, 2009)

I wouldn't call Scientology a religion as much as it is a cult.


----------



## Zhorken (May 25, 2009)

The organization is more corrupt, yeah, but the beliefs are just as valid.  Also I'm pretty sure a religion can be a cult by being tight and non-mainstream.

Also also a cult can be non-evil and a religion can be evil.  (Also also also by the definition of "cult" that comes first in most dictionaries I'm finding, a cult is just a religion's system of worship and the body of its believers' faith and practice, but I get that that's not what we're talking about.  83)


----------



## PokeNinja (May 25, 2009)

Ok, maybe, but it's still an evil cult of bastards who'll probably go to hell anyway, so why listen to them?


----------



## ElBoricua (May 26, 2009)

Let's one of you convert to scientology and come speak about it then.


----------



## Departure Song (May 26, 2009)

ElBoricua said:


> Let's one of you convert to scientology and come speak about it then.


Sorry, we aren't tools.


----------



## J.T. (May 27, 2009)

The organization needs revamping. I think Scientology is stupid, unbelievable, and I'm shocked others believe in it, but I think that way about all religions, and I don't want their religions to be banned anywhere either. Same with Scientology; drop the fair game clause, stop the way it's being carried out right now, but don't ban it entirely, that's lame.


----------



## H-land (May 28, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> I wouldn't call Scientology a religion as much as it is a cult.


I'd call it more of a criminal organization avoiding the law by posing as a cult. But maybe I'm being a bit harsh. Maybe there really are higher powers out there who care about wealth more than morals. Then again, maybe I'm not being harsh enough. Maybe religion a problem in and of itself. 
In any case, I can only hope that the court makes the right decision.
And that the US follows suit. 
Preferably sooner rather than later.

ETA: After thinking about it, I've decided that I suppose that in some ways, Scientology is _sort_ of a cult, in the style of the "mystery cults" of the late Roman era in the eastern Mediterranean. The idea of these cults, if I'm remembering my history correctly, was to promise select groups of people salvation. Rich people wanted salvation, of course, and the people offering the salvation liked money, so rich people could quite nearly always make it in to these cults. Christianity was quite nearly in the style of these cults, but fundamentally different (at least in its early years) in that it let _anyone_ join. So, like Mao Zedong came to dominate China by recruiting its peasants, the apostle Paul's version Christianity came to dominate by involving the poor, the gentiles, and just about anybody else who would listen.
Not sure what point I'm trying to make here.


----------



## Yarnchu (May 28, 2009)

Guys, I don't get how they are banning the religion. Sure, they are banning the _largest_ church of the religion, but from what I read its seems there is more than just the Church of Scientology.


----------

